# Now Nova has a a hot spot by her butt



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I noticed last night Nova has licked her self raw right by her tail. Its a pretty big spot that she has complety licked the hair off, and some of it is scabbed over. I quit feeding Purina, and switched both dogs to Diamond Naturals Beef and Rice, plus I bought a bag of Naturla Balance Lamb amd rice to mix in. So now what should I do?
Thanks all


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You keep switching to foods with grains in them. If you must continue to feed kibble, you should at least try a grainless kibble.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, but I thought these were "good" food even if they have grains in them?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Grains are grains. If grains are causing your dog problems, there is no food that contains grains that could be said to be good for that particular dog. Grains have been known to cause problems like this. We don't know for certain that grains are the problem but we will never know if you continue to feed grains. I suggest stop feeding grains for a couple of months and see what happens. If he still has problems, you can take a different course of action but grains are the most probable cause and the easiest to eliminate based on what we know today.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

For the hot spot, so you don't have to add more stuff. Look up online, uses for apple cider vinegar for dogs. I'm sure that it can be used for hot spots. I think I used it a while ago when my dog use to get puscles on her stomach, before I switched her to raw.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Grains are grains. If grains are causing your dog problems, there is no food that contains grains that could be said to be good for that particular dog. Grains have been known to cause problems like this. We don't know for certain that grains are the problem but we will never know if you continue to feed grains. I suggest stop feeding grains for a couple of months and see what happens. If he still has problems, you can take a different course of action but grains are the most probable cause and the easiest to eliminate based on what we know today.


Ok, I just remembered theres a lady that sells pet food out of her house, one if them is Evo, I'll have to go to her website to see what else. Would that be better for her?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, I went and checked out the website. She sells CHicken Soup, which I have fed. Innova, Evo, Healthwise, and can order any Natura pet food. I'm going to compare prices, and see if it would be cheaper to order myself from Petsmart, or if she is about the same.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well Petsmart doesn't carry any of those foods, so that's not an option. The Evo is your best bet on that list (considering it's the only grain-free one).


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Well Petsmart doesn't carry any of those foods, so that's not an option. The Evo is your best bet on that list (considering it's the only grain-free one).


Is Evo safe to feed? I think it was one of the foods recalled 2 years ago.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Well Petsmart doesn't carry any of those foods, so that's not an option. The Evo is your best bet on that list (considering it's the only grain-free one).


I meant Pet Food Direct.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Abby's mom said:


> Is Evo safe to feed? I think it was one of the foods recalled 2 years ago.


I'm not sure but I don't think EVO has ever been recalled. It's the top of the top kibbles.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

:smile: that makes a whole lot more sense, i was a bit confused


----------



## Kristina97 (Apr 27, 2009)

Purina is one of the worst foods you can feed your dog. Diamond and Natural Balance are mediocre. Try Artemis Maximal Dog. That is what I feed my dogs, and that is what our local Labrador Retriever club president says is the best. Most other breeders, owners, and members feed it as well. The first and fourth ingredients are named meat products, there is a good amount of meat in the food, and there are good quality ingredients throughout. Blue Wildneress is from my personal recomendation list, as well. Four of the first five ingredients are named meat products, it contains primarily high quality ingredients, and there is minimal grain. Go Natural Grain Free Canine is worth checking out as well. The first four ingredients are named meat products (althogh there are seven named meat products throughout), it is grainless, and is made with good quality ingredients. Horizon Legacy Adult Canine is also a good food. The first four ingredients are named meat products, it is grainless, and made with good quality ingredients. Horizon Legacy Puppy is another good formula. The first four ingredients are named meat products, it is grainless, and there are good quality ingredients used in this food.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Kristina97 said:


> Purina is one of the worst foods you can feed your dog. Diamond and Natural Balance are mediocre. Try Artemis Maximal Dog. That is what I feed my dogs, and that is what our local Labrador Retriever club president says is the best. Most other breeders, owners, and members feed it as well. The first and fourth ingredients are named meat products, there is a good amount of meat in the food, and there are good quality ingredients throughout. Blue Wildneress is from my personal recomendation list, as well. Four of the first five ingredients are named meat products, it contains primarily high quality ingredients, and there is minimal grain. Go Natural Grain Free Canine is worth checking out as well. The first four ingredients are named meat products (althogh there are seven named meat products throughout), it is grainless, and is made with good quality ingredients. Horizon Legacy Adult Canine is also a good food. The first four ingredients are named meat products, it is grainless, and made with good quality ingredients. Horizon Legacy Puppy is another good formula. The first four ingredients are named meat products, it is grainless, and there are good quality ingredients used in this food.


I have to agree. All of these are the better kibbles that I have also heard nothing but good things about. My personal favorite was the Blue Wilderness. Petsmart has Blue Wilderness as well as other BlueBuffalo products.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Kristina97 said:


> Purina is one of the worst foods you can feed your dog. Diamond and Natural Balance are mediocre. Try Artemis Maximal Dog. That is what I feed my dogs, and that is what our local Labrador Retriever club president says is the best. Most other breeders, owners, and members feed it as well. The first and fourth ingredients are named meat products, there is a good amount of meat in the food, and there are good quality ingredients throughout....


Hey, Kristina.. do you, by chance, know a fellow that tends to go by the name "LabradorRetriever2009" ?? Or maybe "Plymouth2009" ?

I'm just curious :smile:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Natural Balance Lamb and Rice is a good product. So is Orijen.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya know Postal, I was starting to think the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Ya know Postal, I was starting to think the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol yeah. I'm glad I'm not the only one that's a little suspicious :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Postal said:


> lol yeah. I'm glad I'm not the only one that's a little suspicious :smile:


Put me in that group. :smile:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Put me in that group. :smile:


Lol.. now if I can just get a reply


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Postal said:


> Lol.. now if I can just get a reply


ha! you won't get a reply. he's trying to be distracting with the provocative pic too - it's the only one I've seen that's not of a dog (I mean that literally - the four legged fuzzy creatures that we're here to discuss).


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Postal for saying it out loud. I'm w/you "guys" as well!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, i was suspicious of that as well. Let's see if we get a response!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Iz tink Iz smels a rat in da barn ...


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Postal said:


> lol yeah. I'm glad I'm not the only one that's a little suspicious :smile:


Same here!!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Now that I switched to Orijen... my dogs poops are fine. They were soft w/both Innova Evo and Wellness. I believe that all three of these kibbles are considered the top kibbles.


----------

